# Textdatei, nächste Zeile?!



## fenerli23 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 

habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich in meiner textdatei daten hinterlege mache ich das so z.B:
	
	
	



```
help =  "hi"  ; 
	                out.write("|" +help );
```
Nun würde ich sehr gerne in der Textdatei eine Zeile darunter weiter schreiben, wie kann ich das realisieren?!

Wäre für jede hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/297690-daten-zeilenweise-eine-textdatei-schreiben.html

Da steht zb:

```
BufferedWriter ausgabe = new BufferedWriter(fw);
 ausgabe.write(text);
 ausgabe.newLine();
```


----------



## fenerli23 (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hatte das mit FileWriter realisiert klappt es damit nicht?!


----------



## zerix (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

mach doch einfach noch

```
out.write("\n");
```

MFG

zEriX


----------



## fenerli23 (11. Dezember 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> mach doch einfach noch
> 
> ...



jep dank dir das hat nun geklappt, hatte das vorher ausprobiert nur so:

out.write("/n");   --> Falsch das Backslash ...


----------

